# Warren Farm Holiday Rally & Country & Western Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Both Warren Farm rallys Warren Farm Holiday Rally & Country & Wester Rally still have a few places available if any more of you are thinking of coming.

Please add your names to the either lists a.s.a.p.

Please note if you are coming to the Holiday Rally and want to stay on for the Country and Western Rally then you will have 1 extra night to pay for at the Holiday Rally, also you may have to change pitch but hopefully not.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of you joining us at either rally :?: :?: :?:

Holiday Rally

Country & Western Rally

Jacquie


----------

